# Honeybee Nom



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

My first baited honeybee of 2011 

Tech Specs: Canon 1D Mark III (F13, 1/250, ISO 100) + a Canon MPE-65mm macro lens (@ 2.5x) + a diffused MT-24EX (-1/3 FEC). I used a wooden pole to help steady the shot and to get some light in the background. Click on the image to go to my Deviant Art gallery where you can see a larget version.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Super shot!


----------



## cannon2000us (May 19, 2010)

Very nice picture!


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Furry creature.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks folks


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Molto Simpatico!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Grazie Stephen!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

This would make a great tattoo.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Barry Digman said:


> This would make a great tattoo.


Of one of these:



















If you get it inked you MUST send me a photo of it!


----------



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, very nice pics!


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Awesome work - please keep shooting 

Got any showing the pollen sacks?


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Pete


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Robbo said:


> Got any showing the pollen sacks?


When I get back to Naples I'll post a few.


----------

